
Ask HN: How can I see top HN posts Not about NSA/PRISM? - porker
I come here for tech content and interesting discussions, not US political discussions and speculation. Are there any tools which classify&#x2F;filter HN threads? I&#x27;ve found http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hckrnews.com&#x2F; but there&#x27;s still too many NSA stories hogging the top.
======
sraquo
Pardon the UI, it's one of my old projects, but it's useful in this case
[http://hnapp.com/filter/bb4abe7a00d09a35b95c6763f09c0cfb](http://hnapp.com/filter/bb4abe7a00d09a35b95c6763f09c0cfb)

If you want to edit the filter 1) change parameters, 2) click preview to see
new filtered results, 3) click save to get a link to the new filter.

~~~
gus_massa
I like it, but it's vey difficult to get the link to the HN comments (hint:
it's in the points /comment number). The comments are usually very helpful to
understand the details I always want to see them.

------
aaronbrethorst
Here's a Safari extension for blocking Bitcoin articles. You can easily modify
it to block your keywords of choice. There's also a link in there to a similar
Chrome extension.

[https://github.com/aaronbrethorst/NoBitcoin](https://github.com/aaronbrethorst/NoBitcoin)

------
CodeFoo
Here's a bookmarklet I wrote real quick to filter/highlight keyword-based
articles:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5846934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5846934)

------
seiji
I've got a handy HN filter site:
[http://diff.biz/?remove=(nsa|prism|privacy|crunch)&only-
show...](http://diff.biz/?remove=\(nsa|prism|privacy|crunch\)&only-show-
removed=no)

Update the removal list in the URL as necessary (or go to
[http://diff.biz](http://diff.biz) for an old default removal list).

My site has been dead for a while (I think crawlers are crawling my site
causing it to hit HN, but then HN blocks me due to over requesting), but I
unblocked it today. We'll see how long it lasts.

------
krapp
Question for those who would know: if I were to try to do this with
javascript, how many requests could I make to the site at a time without being
auto-banned?

------
ishener
couldn't agree more...

------
gadders
Good idea. This place is turning into Slashdot in the Jon Katz era.

